# replace rf modulator



## benny3011959 (Aug 28, 2005)

has any one replaced the RF modulator can this be done with out any soldering ?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

benny3011959 said:


> has any one replaced the RF modulator


I would think so.



benny3011959 said:


> can this be done with out any soldering ?


No. If you are not up to it try Pacelink.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Or consider an external SCART>RF modulator connected to the VCR SCART, that wouldn't even need you to open the case.

For example...
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=rf modulator&source=15&SD=Y

or cheaper even after adding VAT and carriage but not quite as flexible...
http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/module.jsp?moduleId=cpc/433126.xml

IIRC VCRs could sometimes do this too. You might have one sitting around unused, ours is still in the stack but has been a clock for as long as I can remember


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Or better than the above suggestion consider using the Tivo with a Freeview box or www.freesatfromsky.co.uk box or a www.freesat.co.uk box attached to the Aux port and operated properly via the IR wands.

The suggestion of adding an RF modulator to the VCR port doesn't sound very helpful as Tivo has no way to control the channel changes or switch to the VCR source for timed recordings.

I assume the OP may be living in an area with no Freeview coverage or unreliable Freeview coverage if they are still relying on the internal modulator to record programs? However the satellite options have now broadened including Sky's Free Shared Dish scheme even if you live in a private block of flats so long as you can get 4 flat owners to sign up to a minimum 12 x £16 per month Sky contract for one year.

See http://communaltv.sky.com/communalTvOptions.aspx


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I think the RF modulator is the output from the Tivo rather than input and that is what has failed in the users tivo box.

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> I think the RF modulator is the output from the Tivo rather than input and that is what has failed in the users tivo box.


Oops sorry. I perhaps mistook it for the on board analogue tv tuner.

In which case outputting from the Tivo via composite on Aux and then using a Scart to RF modulator sounds the best bet. Or alternatively its time to replace that aged telly with one that can accept a Scart input.

Decent 4:3 tvs that accept Scart are being given away on your local group at www.freecycle.org.uk every day of the week. Unlike other Freecycle items the competition is not usually that fierce for an old 4:3 tv.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

People also still need RF if they are distributing the tivo output between rooms 
... other methods are much more expensive.

Although lots of people who ring me up still don't even realise tivo can control a freeview/cable/sky box, and are just using the internal tuner


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Unlike other Freecycle items the competition is not usually that fierce for an old 4:3 tv.


or for a lifetime TiVo


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

bigwold said:


> or for a lifetime TiVo


I would have thought it was still fierce for a Lifetime Tivo.

Monthly subbed machines are a different story given that at the present time a new owner is unable to resubscribe them.

I couldn't manage to pick up an old secondhand desktop PC on Freecycle for live or money no matter how many times I replied as soon as I got the Daily Digest from various different groups in Surrey, West Sussex and Greater London.


----------

